# how do you price commerical lots



## kaoskid (Jan 16, 2004)

i'm new to commercial plowing and was wonder how i wpuld price a local 7-11, and Mobal gas station. i live on long island and don't know what to charge. i got a 7' blizzard plow and a snoway 6 receiver spreader. i heard people charge hourly or by square foot . how should i go about this which one would work best. Can some one help me out please.

Sean


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

First things first - make sure you have Liability insurance for that type of business. I would give them a rate per push. Figure how long it will take and apply the hourly rate you set. Make sure you specify when you plow and sand. Also, if you will keep the walkway clear.

How much experience do you have plowing in general? This might be more than you want to start out with.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I take a guess at about how long it will take me and apply my hourly rate.:waving:


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Billy Bob's snowplowing  Contracted with the local Quicky mart to plow their snow. One time it snowed and Billybob was backing up and "hit" the gas pump and gas :::spewed:::: out until the auto shutoff came on and the nice lady standing there pumping gas BURST into flames (cause she was smokin ) <no pun intended> Soooo all the snow melted because of the BIG  fireball ( caused by the lady smokin ). So the Quicky mart got the lot cleared  from the heat of the fireball and now is closed because of a fire and the fire inspector & police have determined the cause to be from the truck that backed into the gas pump........

Are you insured for this type of work ????? 

I would suggest ( unless you r really experienced with these type properties ) you steer clear. If you are experienced and FULLY insured....then go for it

Flat rate @ 2-4" 4.1-6" etc etc..... x $ rate. The most we can get around here for just plowing is $50 to 75 per push.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

If I were you you better check with your ins. co. I know even though we carry 5 mill. of coverage we are not allowed to plow gas stations. too much risk involved not to mention all the abuse your truck takes hitting all them filler tops for the tanks, knock one of them loose and the salt and melting snow gets in there and could cause problems later down the road.


----------

